# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Coral Frag Palace

## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Ora boas pessoal  :Olá: 

Venho apresentar o inicio de um novo projeto, e pedir opiniões e ajudas para que me corra tudo num bom caminho.

O aquário foi iniciado para manter corais prioritariamente, devido ao meu aquário principal estar lotado e ter pouco espaço para guardar as frags.



Vou passar ao Setup:

Aquario: 120x40x60

Sump: 100x50x50

Iluminaçao: 1x 150wts HQI e para compensar um calha DIY 4x 18wts T8 (Futuramente ira ficar 2x 150wts HQI + 2 x 36wts T8 atinicas)

Circulaçao: 2x 12.000 Lts/h + 2x 4100 Lts/h

Retorno: 2100 Lts/h

Escumador: Marine - Wave Skimmer 400 P + Bubble Magus-NAC QQ

Rocha viva: 50kg

Areia viva: 10kg

Aquecimento: 1x 300wts



Por agora é só e penso não me estar a falhar nada, gostava de saber as vossas opiniões e o que faziam para melhorar o projeto.

Em relação aos futuros peixes, estou a pensar em manter peixes que comam bastante algas, pois isto não é um aquário para ficar "bonito" mas sim uma espécie de maternidade



Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Então ninguém tem nada a dizer?  :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Nuno, ão desanimes, a malta gosta é de ver fotos e coisas mais concretas!

Pessoalmente parece-me tudo bem, só acho que se é para corais e numa dinâmica de maternidade, retirava a rocha, a areia e trocava a altura com a largura do aquário!

De resto, força com isso e vai colocando actualizações... :Pracima:

----------


## João Seguro

Concordo com o Hugo, se é para frags mais vale meteres a maioria da rocha na sump e teres o necessário para fixar os corais, a cada introdução tiras rocha da sump e colas os frags. Para maternidade menos altura melhor que assim recebem mais luz. Mais largo = mais espaço para frags.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Hugo e João, desde já muito obrigado pelas respostas  :Wink: 

Em relação ao que vocês referem, tem toda a razão, a rocha encontra-se toda na sump, a areia é que coloquei no aquário para cobrir o fundo, mas talvez a retire.

Em relação ao aquário, apenas usei este aquário pois foi um grande negocio que tive e quanto menos gastar melhor. 

Fiz 3 prateleiras a diferentes alturas para colocar os corais, conforme a sua exigência em relação a luz.

Não sei o que poderei melhorar com o que tenho  :Admirado:   neste momento estou com muitas algas, faço TPA de 30Lts semanais para tentar controlar as mesmas

Amanha tiro umas fotos e posto aqui para ver se a malta opina.


Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## João Seguro

Algas ou cyanos? Se for algas mete um siganus vulpinus se for cyanos há outras coisas que tens que ter em conta mas mete as fotos

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Não, são mesmo algas, é o normal da ciclagem.

O aquário ainda não tem "vida" nenhuma, quero ver se controlo as algas depois logo avanço para os peixes e corais, tenho de ver como as coisas se comportam.

Amanha ja posto algumas imagens do aquário e do sistema.

O siganus vulpinus irá ser um dos peixes principais que ira entrar para o aquário, apenas irei manter peixes que comam algas, pois não tenho interesse em manter peixes que não sejam "úteis" para o bom funcionamento do aquário.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Quanto ao aquário, tudo ok... Se é assim é aproveitar!
Em relação à areia, eu não colocava nada e também não colocava nenhuma rocha mesmo na sump!

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Não colocava rocha? Nem na sump? Como assim?

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Bem, aqui vão umas fotografias de como esta tudo por agora, peço desculpa pela qualidade, mas o telemóvel não da para muito mais.

Aquario:

IMGP6082.jpg

Sump:

IMGP60841.jpg

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Bem la venho expor mais uma duvida a ver se alguém ajuda  :Admirado: 

Neste momento o aquário esta carregado de algas, fiz um apagão para ver se as mesmas desaparecem...

Agora estou com uma duvida em relação a iluminação. A minha HQI de 150wts tem uma lâmpada de 6500k, será "boa" o suficiente para manter os corais?

Outra questão é, estava a pensar fazer uma calha de 6x39wts T8, o que acham da ideia? Sei que as T5 são as melhores, mas devido aos custos estou a pensar fazer algo mais económico..
Será que as T8 chegam para manter os corais?


Cumprimentos

----------


## João Seguro

T8 para SPS e LPS não dá, mete 6*T5 de 39w

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Olá Nuno, T8 isso é para esquecer, T5 OK, se tens possibilidade de fazer tu então avança, se quiseres ver uma feita por mim, com 1,90m, 7x54w + 7x24w lâmpadas e reflectores ATI, vem até á Charneca de Caparica, aproveitas vês mais coisas, se quiseres combinar manda MP. :Pracima: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Desde já muito obrigado pelas respostas João e José 

José agradeço também a disponibilidade  :Pracima:   certamente que quando for para esses lados irei fazer-lhe uma visita.


Em relação ao minha duvida, cai pois é bastante mais económico uma calha T8 que uma T5... sendo assim vou manter a ideia de 2x 150 watt HQI + 2/3 T8 atinicas

----------


## João Seguro

atenção que as HQI aquecem muito a água.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Eu sei Joao, mas da maneira que os projetores estão montados não há problema, e tenho um conjunto de ventoinhas apontadas para a superfície de agua

----------


## João Seguro

Eu usava T5 e agora temporariamente estou com HQI e não pretendo usá-las durante muito mais tempo. São boas, sem dúvida mas o calor que fazem cria-me grandes oscilações na temperatura do aquário. Não recomendo a ninguém, claro que se já as tens é menos uma coisa em que gastas dinheiro, mas parece-me que no verão terás problemas com o arrefecimento :/

----------

